# Suppose it's time to introduce (aka Picspam) Ronan!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww you look so happy on him  He's a darling


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Aww He is gorgeous!!! Love the first Pic


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow oh wow! He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He is stunning!!! I love his face!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful! What are your plans for him?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a NICE horse! Wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Wow! What a hunk! Congrats!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! I'm really happy with him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

So handsome! My brother's name is Ronan!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Handsome boy, great pics!!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Gorgeous boy! You two look wonderful together! 

Are you over at Rocky Six S Ranch now??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Blush! How come it slipped my mind that you're a fellow Albertan?? No, he's not there - he's at a ranch to the South and East of the city - I can PM you the name of the place if you want! What area are you in? We're gearing up for the Paramount show in August, fingers crossed! 
The riding photos were of my second ride on him, his first day home - we've come a long way from there, thank goodness. Today I finally felt him lift up though his back properly and want to drop his nose down where it should be... YAY!


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Handsome boy! I love the markings on his face.


----------



## RMHbaby (Jul 15, 2012)

He is gorgeous! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, what happenend to denny? Feel free to ignore me if you don't want to share. I'd understand.


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

He is Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

His conformation is outstanding. And lovely Roman nose.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! He is one handsome boy. He looks like a dream to ride. Such a sweet and wise face too. Congrats!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!! I'm just thrilled with him. 
Tasia- you have a pm 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow he's beautiful! He has such a gorgeous marking!


----------

